# African Butterfly Fish Stocking



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I've searched the forums regarding this fish already and I think I have a stocking list that won't be eaten by the AFB. I'm still wondering about the mid-level though. I want to stock cardinal tetras, but afraid that the AFB will make an expensive meal out of them.

= Top Level =
African Butterfly Fish









Pearl Gourami









= Mid Level =
Praecox Rainbow









Celebes Rainbow









Threadfin / Longfin Rainbow









Cardinal Tetra -- afraid they'll get eaten









= Low Level =
Amano Shrimp









Otocinclus









Corydoras paleatus









Corydoras melanistius









Corydoras aeneus sp. green









What do you all think?


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Notice that the mouth resembles a hanger bay door. The AFB will not look down to eat. Cardinals will get eaten if they come near the surface, like to feed. The rest are ok. The AFB is not aggressive, but in fact very shy with anything it can't eat.

I used to feed my AFB full grown crickets.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've heard they are rather inept predators that will eat anything they can get in their mouths, that, as JERP said, resemble hangar doors (great analogy!).

Worry about your shrimp first. As soon as the butterflies go near them i think they'd be the first to go! The cardinals wouls probably go soon after.
I nearly bought some a year plus ago for my tank when it had Benitochromis and Congo tetras, but when I went back to the LFS they had sold them all!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never had problems with them bothering my Rummies or smaller fish, with the exception of once when I was adding some Rummies and the Butterfly thought I was adding food....

Are pearl gourami's nippers at all? If so, the butterfly may be a target for them.

How many of the larger fish do you plan to add to the tank? In a 40, everything you have listed may be a bit much.

My AFB's used to love freshly swatted flies too. Every time they saw me get the swatter out they'd have to come to the glass and watch. LOL!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

1 or 2 AFB, 2 Pearl Gouramies, 3-4 each of the rainbows, 7-8 cardinals.

20-30 Amano shrimp, 12 Otos, and maybe two each of the cories.

JanS: Do your smaller fish head towards the surface often? I've been warned by other people that my cardinals might get eaten... 

The AFBs I plan to stock will start small, about 2 or 3", and hopefully won't be large enough to eat any of my other fish....and as it grows up, I hope they won't learn to either!


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Personally, I'd choose more cardinals and not do any gouramis. Never been a fan of gouramis and nothing looks better than a large school of cardinals in a planted tank. Just my opinion take it for what it is.

Also, even without the amanos it's a fairly high bio-load so don't forget about them. These guys can get to be 2.5-3" long. I might consider more cories instead of a large crew of amanos. Cories do well in groups of 6 or more.

Gotta love ottos! These are my favourite fish. I'd love to watch a tank with 12 of them in there.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

epicfish said:


> JanS: Do your smaller fish head towards the surface often? I've been warned by other people that my cardinals might get eaten...


Yes, my small fish do go closer to the surface, but not right up to it for feeding, but the butterflies seem to be more concentrating on stalking whatever food I just put in the tank (they even stalk flake food...  ) than they are the other fish coming up to eat. Like I said, I've never had a bit of trouble with keeping them together, so I don't think you would either.

I agree that you may want to eliminate the Gourami's and maybe even the larger Rainbows, and add more to your school of Cards.
With the Cory's you might also want to increase the number of one kind, and eliminate a couple of the others. They really do best in groups of at least 6 of their own kind.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

-1 or 2 AFB.
-7 longfin rainbowfish.
-15-20 cardinal tetras.

-15-20 Amano shrimp
-12-15 Otos
-6 Corydoras paleatus
-And possibly 6 Corydoras melanistius

I think the larger school of cardinals was a great idea. Thanks!
Would that seem better?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That looks like a really nice plan now with your changes.


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

I look forward to seeing pics of this tank.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Excellent. Bought the 40gal. tank today. Muhahaha!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I've been kicking around the ABF idea for a while also.

Would feeding them live crickets be acceptable?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

If not here, then someone said they fed them live crickets on the "other" forum.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If the crickets are small, they should be able to munch on them.  I like crickets too much to toss them in the tank though...  They sound like summer.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I went to PetSmart today to pick up some stuff and I saw Oranage Von Rio Tetras and I fell in love with them! They look so awesome.

Now I have no idea what to get...cardinals or von Rio tetras?! =)


----------

